# Country Art



## Damaged Eagle (May 29, 2016)

For those of us with country in our heart...

*****HAPPY SMILE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 29, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## skye (May 30, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 1, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 1, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 1, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 8, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 8, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## skye (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 10, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 10, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 13, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## skye (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 25, 2016)

The High Chaparral (TV Series 1967–1971)


----------



## April (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 2, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 3, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 3, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 3, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 4, 2016)

Ethel Shutta and chorus sing and dance "My Stetson Hat" in a 1930 film appearance. With George Olsen and his Music.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 5, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 17, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 17, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 23, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 23, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 24, 2016)

Moon Shine...


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 27, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 29, 2016)

My Dad always called these "suicide Barns"...


----------



## skye (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 30, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> My Dad always called these "suicide Barns"...



Ok folks aren't you just a little curious why the name?


----------



## skye (Jul 30, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > My Dad always called these "suicide Barns"...
> ...




I am.
Why did your Dad used that name??


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 30, 2016)

The Farmer ran himself to death, looking for a corner to take a leak in...


----------



## skye (Jul 30, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> The Farmer ran himself to death, looking for a corner to take a leak in...




ahhhhhhhhhhhh....that's why!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 30, 2016)

Hey we were poor people and had to entertain ourselves...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 30, 2016)

Campaign Wagon


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 31, 2016)

*****SAD SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 31, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 4, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 7, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****SMILE*****



My mother used to say she cooked enough food for "Thrashers"...


----------



## skye (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 7, 2016)

The only thing sexier than a pretty woman and a Horse, is a pretty woman, a Horse and a Gun...


----------



## skye (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 8, 2016)

This could have been my Grandpa...


----------



## skye (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 8, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Been there and done that...


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 9, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 9, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 9, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 9, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****CHUCKLE*****



Reminds me of a CLASSIC movie...


----------



## skye (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2016)

my second photo today....I apologize....


----------



## Alex. (Aug 11, 2016)

This is just outside of Denver, Colorado.....I was there hiking the foothills and doing some other things


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 11, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 11, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 11, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Aug 13, 2016)

grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## skye (Aug 13, 2016)

1950's child's bedroom wallpaper ....I just love vintage wallpaper!


----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Aug 18, 2016)

[/URL






*David Guetta - Lovers on the Sun*


----------



## skye (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 24, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 4, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## skye (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 16, 2016)

Connecticut born and raised do my Idea of country is more like sandy beaches,rolling hills,forests, salt marshes and quaint towns. I see this every day on my way to the gym. It's Frederic Edwin Church's West Rock in New Haven.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 16, 2016)

Now if it's cowboy western style country art you are looking for this is beautiful.




[/


----------



## Marianne (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 17, 2016)

Now some people might not see the artfulness in a cast Iron frying pan but I can tell you from years of using them, they are a thing of beauty.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 17, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 17, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Marianne (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 18, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 98969
> 
> *****SMILE*****


Like the colors in this one.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 24, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## April (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## skye (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## skye (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 5, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 5, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## skye (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 9, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## skye (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## skye (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## skye (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 22, 2016)

*****SAD SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Sbiker (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## skye (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## skye (Dec 28, 2016)

another photo from  "Cat Ballou "(1965)


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 30, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 30, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## miketx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## featherlite (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 15, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 15, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 22, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 13, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 13, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 13, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 25, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 25, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 12, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 12, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 21, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 21, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 6, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 6, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## April (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 21, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 21, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 22, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 22, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## April (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## April (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 18, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2017)




----------



## April (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 10, 2017)

Simple Country by Chuck Pinson


----------



## Dalia (Jun 10, 2017)

Evening Solitude by Terry Redlin. Prints for less! Country Art's the place to buy.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 10, 2017)

http://imgarcade.com/country-chicken-art.html


----------



## April (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 12, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 12, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 7, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dalia (Sep 18, 2017)

William Sidney Mount: Painter of American Life


----------



## April (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 18, 2017)

Andrea Kowch / Paintings


----------



## April (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Ridgerunner (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 3, 2018)

Country Store by Sharon Gouthro


----------



## featherlite (May 3, 2018)




----------



## featherlite (May 3, 2018)




----------



## April (May 7, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 27, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^ Thank you I needed that...


----------



## April (Jun 27, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ Thank you I needed that...


Such a peaceful image...


----------



## April (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## The Professor (Jun 1, 2019)

Dalia said:


>



Thanks.  It's been a long time since I've seen an old Studebaker.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 1, 2019)

The Professor said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Those old car are so beautiful


----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## The Professor (Aug 25, 2019)

Dalia said:


>



I think this one would make a great jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## April (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 22, 2019)

Gas (1940 - Edward Hopper)


----------



## Dalia (Sep 23, 2019)




----------

